# Everglades Tarpon and Snook Video Report



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Great video! Thanks for taking the time to make it and post it up. It’s really appreciated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can never get these videos to play!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can never get these videos to play!


It might have to do with the settings in your browser. Try taking this address and copy and paste it in your browser (less the less the brackets ()) (youtube.com/watch?v=BI6W-o-BIq4)

Hope this helps.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## mgcolli (Jun 25, 2017)

Great video! Looked like an awesome trip. And what a snook!


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice Video!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Viking1 said:


> Last week I spent 5 days fishing for juvenile tarpon and snook in the Everglades. Here is the link to the video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great trip--that snook--very nice catch! Where did you camp? Same spot for 5 days?


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

DBStoots said:


> Great trip--that snook--very nice catch! Where did you camp? Same spot for 5 days?


I camped in the 10K area so I did not have to deal with ENP permits.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

When you fish the creeks and points are you pitching close to the magroves or casting out in the open? Seems a lot of guys fish off the mangroves in the glades, especially down in the ENP area I was always used to throwing UNDER the mangroves. Nice video anyway, was enjoyable as well as helpful !


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

rovster said:


> When you fish the creeks and points are you pitching close to the magroves or casting out in the open? Seems a lot of guys fish off the mangroves in the glades, especially down in the ENP area I was always used to throwing UNDER the mangroves. Nice video anyway, was enjoyable as well as helpful !


Good question, wish I had entered it into the video. Most of the time I am casting under the mangroves using a skip cast. The next technique that I use is to cast parallel to the mangroves. Along many mangrove shorelines there is a deeper channel and during low light conditions (early morning or late afternoon) and low tide I will cast into this trough. The last target area is around points, I will cast out into deeper water up against the current and retrieve my jig with the current. Be sure to let your jig drop all the way to the bottom because that is where the snook hang out. I used to do a lot of snorkeling in creeks and I would always see snook facing into the current right behind a ledge waiting on something to swim by. During slack tides snook disappear from these areas.

Two last tips that work for me. First if you find a tunnel back into the mangroves and your first cast does not produce a strike try again to the same spot. Snook may not be exactly where you made your first cast but the noise from your first cast can raise their curiosity and draw them to the area and you will get a strike on your second cast. Second tip is if you are working a mangrove shoreline and everything is green except for a lone tree or two be sure to work around the dead trees. Birds know where the good fishing holes are and will perch in the trees. The birds poop kills the leaves and eventually the trees but leaves you a red flag on where the fish hang out.

Thanks for your question and good luck on your next trip!


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

Viking1 said:


> Last week I spent 5 days fishing for juvenile tarpon and snook in the Everglades. Here is the link to the video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time of year is the fishing the best there?


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

PTLuv2Fish said:


> What time of year is the fishing the best there?


The beauty of the Everglades is that you can catch fish anytime of the year. I've fished there every month of the year in temperatures from 34 to 100+. You just need to change your tactics to match the time of the year. My favorite times to fish the Everglades is in February and March. I like this time of year because the temperatures are good, there aren't as many bugs, and there are lots of variety in what you can catch. Wish you luck on your next trip!


----------

